# Mma events in th midlands



## Coventry Kidd (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of any MMA events in the midlands October/November?


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Black Widow Superfights on November 1st @ Oceana Birmgham

Anger Management on October 17th - Kidderminster

or do you mean to compete on yourself???


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

they have fights at oceania ?


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, it is only a new thing though c/o black widow martial arts academy. Their second show is on March 21 and I'm fighting


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ill come watch if you get me a ticket  or if they're cheap .. pro rules ?

where is black widow martial arts ?


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Die I think the conditions are Â£20 a tkt, with the fighter who sells it getting Â£10 fromnit so I can do em for a tenner. I'm not fighting pro but there will be po fights on the day.

Black widow is in washwood Heath. There are some lads from Birmingham uni come over though...


----------



## Steve Logan (Jan 4, 2009)

K-Star also have a show on 28th feb at the tower ballroom in Birmingham, 0121 331 4074.

k-Star will also be holding some MMA fights in a cage in Birmingham


----------

